# [Risolto]Installazione firefox

## simone-27

Ragazzi, premetto che ho cercato sia nel forum che con google, non trovando ne nessun caso analogo al mio, ne qualche cosa che lo riguardasse, ho installato firefox

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

in teoria, da quello che ho capito,  dovrebbe essere necessario!

Pero non trovo l' icona di firefox nel menu K, e dando 

```
firefox
```

mi restituisce

```
No running windows found
```

se mi sapete dare una spiegazione sono qui....

aggiungo anche che dopo due minuti circa che do il comando firefox si apre, ma non funziona assolutamente (escludo il problema di rete in quanto konqueror si collega tranquillamente)Last edited by simone-27 on Thu Mar 01, 2007 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## piero.turra

No running windows found significa solo che firefox avviandosi non trova altre sue istanze già attive, è normale.

Ma firefox non si avvia?

Io uso gnome, e nel menu mi appare come Bon Echo (che da quel che ho capito sarebbe il nome di un browser di nuova generazione)

----------

## simone-27

si come bon echo appare, ma avviandolo non si apre nessuna finestra, pero teoricamente si avvia, in quanto si lo apro di nuovo di dice

```
Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
```

Ho scoperto una cosa, il fatto che non funzione legato in qualche modo con i dns, infatti si collega tranquillamente a 209.85.135.104...pero resta il fatto che da quando lo avvio, a quando si apre effettivamente, passano non meno di due minuti (reali)!!!Last edited by simone-27 on Thu Mar 01, 2007 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> ho installato firefox
> 
> ```
> emerge mozilla-firefox
> ```
> ...

 

Facendo così hai installato la versione "da sorgente", che richiede (te ne sarai accorto) un bel pò di risorse (tempo e potenza di calcolo) per la compilazione.

In alternativa c'è il pacchetto mozilla-firefox-bin, che installa direttamente il pacchetto in forma binaria. Io ho sempre usato quest'ultimo e funziona perfettamente. Ti consiglio di togliere la versione che hai appena installato e ficcarci dentro questa  :Cool: 

----------

## piero.turra

Io lo ho sempre installato da sorgenti, senza alcun problema, ma questo non sembra essere il problema da risolvere.

----------

## simone-27

ho dato

```
emerge --unmerge mozilla-firefox
```

```
emerge mozilla-firefox-bin
```

e....sto scrivendo da firefox!!!

----------

## bandreabis

 *piero.turra wrote:*   

> No running windows found significa solo che firefox avviandosi non trova altre sue istanze già attive, è normale.
> 
> Ma firefox non si avvia?
> 
> Io uso gnome, e nel menu mi appare come Bon Echo (che da quel che ho capito sarebbe il nome di un browser di nuova generazione)

 

Anche io uso firefox compilato da sorgente (è da lì che sto scrivendo   :Wink:  ) e prima di reinstallare gentoo usavo il binario. Mai alcun problema.

Strano il comportamento del pc di simone. Emergere il binario evita il problema. Sarebbe interessante capire perchè non andava... ma mi sa che a Simone interessa molto di più che ora il browser funzioni.   :Razz: 

Per quanto riguarda il nome di firefox, Bon Echo è il nome in codice di firefox2, per avere il nome firefox bisogna compilare (o installare il binario) con la USE flag "mozbranding"... il motivo lo puoi trovare in una (o più) discussione sul forum.

Saluti.

Andrea

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Strano il comportamento del pc di simone. Emergere il binario evita il problema. Sarebbe interessante capire perchè non andava... ma mi sa che a Simone interessa molto di più che ora il browser funzioni. 

 

Concordo... potrebbe essere utile sapere cosa contiene /etc/hosts, /etc/resolve.conf e con quali USE/CFLAGS é stato compilato.

----------

## djinnZ

Fosse un problema di cflags/ottimizzazione?

Firefox 1.1 non ha mai voluto saperne di funzionare sul mio vecchio pc con qualcosa di più di -O2 -march=i686.

----------

## simone-27

non è assolutamente vero che a me non interessi il motivo per il quale il sorgente non funzionava, ma non essendo un grande esperto piu di cercare su google (non ho trovato niente a riguardo), chiedere sul forum, e seguire i consigli che mi vengono dati non posso fare!!Se qualcuno mi sa dare una spiegazione io gliene sono grato!

/etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1       tux.homenetwork tux localhost
```

/etc/resolv.conf

```
nameserver 195.210.91.100

nameserver 193.70.192.100
```

(i dns li ho aggiunti manulamente)

/etc/make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"
```

----------

## djinnZ

già che ti trovi un emerge -pv firefox potrebbe fornire altre info. Sempre in vena di ricordi mi pare che tra i tanti problemi che ho trovato ce ne era uno con alcuni file che non venivano eliminati in /usr/lib/mozilla e potrebbe essere anche un problema di plugin (sempre se ne hai installati in precedenza).

In che senso non funzionava una volta avviato?

----------

## simone-27

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug -filepicker -gnome -java -mozbranding -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

non funzionava nel senso che non risolveva i nomi, ed ho risolto modificando /etc/resolv.conf, ma il punto è che impiegava due, tre minuti ad aprirsi!!

----------

## djinnZ

Se avevi installato con la precedente versione il plugin per la visualizzazione dell'indirizzo ip e derivati crea effettivamente rogne altrimenti poteva anche essere un problema dell'aggiornamento automatico (uno dei motivi per i quali inizio ad essere tentato di abbandore mozilla) che evidentemente nella versione compilata aveva i suoi problemi.

Ma propendo sempre per la schifezza nella sua dir di installazione. Visto che mi è capitato con diverse versioni è possibile.

Visto che lo compilo con mozbranding e non ho certo voglia di vedere cosa cambia... ma la pagina di start è sempre la stessa?

----------

## simone-27

in che senso pagina di start scusami?

----------

## djinnZ

dicevo la pagina di avvio di firefox (quella google/mozilla) anche senza mozbranding è sempre  o cambia?

----------

## simone-27

no no è sempre quella! http://en-US.start.mozilla.com/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official

----------

## bandreabis

Sorpresona!

mozbranding USE disabilitata!

Perlomeno su AMD64.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Perlomeno su AMD64.

 

è un cambiamento globale.

----------

## bandreabis

Quindi o firefox-bin o bon-echo?

Dove trovo maggiori info?

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Quindi o firefox-bin o bon-echo?
> 
> Dove trovo maggiori info?

 

Nel changelog del pacchetto mozilla-fiefox *Quote:*   

>   02 Mar 2007; Raúl Porcel <armin76@gentoo.org>
> 
>   mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2.ebuild:
> 
>   Remove mozbranding and add bindist, enabling branding by default, bug 168409
> ...

 non so se ti basta.

----------

## bandreabis

E sì.

Basta eccome. Grazie.

Certo che devo imparare una buona volta dove cercare le informazioni.

Perdono?

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E sì.
> 
> Basta eccome. Grazie.
> 
> Certo che devo imparare una buona volta dove cercare le informazioni.
> ...

 

Perdono  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

